# Shrunken Heads



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

These three shrunken heads for a class assignment, while the requirement was to make one, I made three.They are ran out of latex and polyfoam and painted in PAX and acrylic. Each one has hand punched hair, eyebrow, lashes and even nose hair. Each head has a variety of beads and feathers. I'm also planning on making a couple with string through the top of their heads to hang around rearview mirrors, and on the christmas tree, and what not.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, those look eerily close to the real thing. Great job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Seriously creepy dude! I agree with Roxie, very realistic!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are fantastic! Awesome work!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow! Terrific job. Lots of detail...and the punched hair looks so realistic!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

These are awesome! The punched hair seems very tedious, but turned out so amazing. I LOVE the last one, with the most sparse hair.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way cool (and to hang on the Christmas tree, Bwahahaha)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Draik....These are REALLY nice...
Your work has truly matured.


----------

